# need help w/ harvest hurry!!!!



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

need help day 57 of flower buds look awsome and id say about 1 out of 4 or5 trics is amber the rest are very cloudy i dont want a stuck in the couch high i want an "uppidy" stoned feeling should i cut them now? and second question is can i just cut the cloa off and let the rest bud a little longer 

plz any help would be greatly appreaciated


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

yep you can partially harvest.
seems a lil early to chop...but yes the more cloudy then amber=uppy more amber=couch lock.


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

any more help would be appreaciated but i will let you know i have a very small bud in the oven right now trying to sample i'll let ya know but ne info is greatly appreactiated


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey man yip its perfectly ok to chop the top cola off and let the rest keep on keepin on!
I dont know about anybody else but when I do that I like to put a glob of vaseline on to the top of were you cut the cola off the main stem because you will be left with a hole going straight down through the stem.
Sorry if doesnt make sense I'm pretty stoned lol!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 23, 2007)

I usually harvest mine at around that point.  This is something that you should experiment with to see exactly what you like.  Chop a few nugs today and then a few more in two days and so on and so on.  Keep a detailed list and stay organized so once you do smoke it, you can decide which level of maturity suited your likings best.


----------



## herbman (Aug 23, 2007)

omfg i uhh grabed the smallest bud there and put it in my dehidrator and all i gotta say is top quality some early girl im thinkin cause its quite potent only a couple hits and im high as heck but thanx dltoker old toby and mutt im goin to sample bud for the next week or so smoke is quite potent so ima pick another bud and let the cola chill for a bit


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 23, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> omfg i uhh grabed the smallest bud there and put it in my dehidrator and all i gotta say is top quality some early girl im thinkin cause its quite potent only a couple hits and im high as heck but thanx dltoker old toby and mutt im goin to sample bud for the next week or so smoke is quite potent so ima pick another bud and let the cola chill for a bit




Haha sounds good man, I am actualy gonna have a sly smoke from a small bud myself in an hour or so from my own girl cos I cant get any smoke at all where I live! Ya gotta do what ya gotta do but just one word of advice dont get to greedy and you will be glad once harvest comes


----------

